# Cervical Confusion: It's backwards now. Help Please!



## rockabye

Hello Ladies. I need your input! Please! I am a daily cervix checker and tonight when I checked my cervix, I noticed that it was very hard to reach (the tip of my middle finger could barely touch it) and it had the hardness of an apple core (weird analogy, I know). The REALLY odd thing that I've never experienced before is that my cervix is now tilted back so the opening is facing my tailbone, instead of my front like normal. In order to check whether my cervix is open or closed, I had to use great effort and try to arch my finger, but I still couldn't really tell. Has this happened to anyone before or has anyone heard of this??

I will be 13 dpo tomorrow.


----------



## BabyNow

My cervix is almost always pointing towards my tailbone so I would like some insight on this too. Hopefully it is a good sign for you! Have you tested yet?


----------



## rockabye

No, I haven't tested yet. I was wanting to wait until Saturday when I will (hopefully) be three days late, but I'll probably end up testing in the morning. The idea of me having a BFP just doesn't seem realistic and I just fear another BFN. But maybe the change in my cervical direction is a good sign? My cervix is usually more to my left side and tilted towards the right. Never to my back though. I've done my best to Google info about cervical positions and early pregnancy, but everything I've read seems to contradict something else I've read.

BabyNow- Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Heatherlt

My cervix always faces my tailbone, it is called a posterior cervix. I'm not sure why yours would just change all of a sudden, but it is normal for me. Also, if you google "posterior cervix" you'll mainly find people asking about it late in their pregnancy.. maybe it's a pregnancy symptom if it isn't usually like that.


----------



## BabyNow

Google is good for conflicting information yet I am always using it. From what I have read any changes in the cervic during the tww is not really a sign of pregnancy but you better believe I still have my finger up there everyday!

rockabye - I am 11 dpo (7 according to FF but I really think it is wrong). I am do for AF on Friday and won't test until at least Monday if the old witch doesn't come. It is really hard to wait but still much easier than seeing that bfn. How are things going for you today? Any new symptoms?


----------



## rockabye

I tested with ClearBlue yesterday morning (13 dpo) and got a BFN. AF is suppose to show up today, but so far she hasn't made an appearance yet. Fingers crossed. 

I'm trying not to use my cervix as a pregnancy indicator, but it's so hard not to. Either my "symptoms" have died down or I've gotten use to them. Yesterday's BFN has me really bummed. I think I'm out this month. On to cycle #5... I hate this so much.


----------



## BabyNow

I am sorry about your BFN.:hugs: I am do for AF on friday and if she shows (which I am pretty sure that old hag will) I will also be on cycle number 5. For some reason when I started ttc I thought just maybe it would get easier as time went on and I would obsess less about it but that is clearly not the way it works.:nope: Fx that the witch doesn't show for you!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## superspin79

My cervix has been the same as yours for 3 days now, ever since we bd'd. I've noticed it taking a posterior angle every once in a while but not for 3 days straight. Maybe it got hit a little too hard in my case? :-o


----------



## rockabye

Mine ended up straightening out and higher a few days later. Now it's a curved a bit towards my back, but not as much as it was before, and is mostly soft but a little hard at the tip. I'm two days late for AF now. I'm testing in the morning... hoping for a BFP!!!


----------



## rockabye

Good thing I didn't waste another test. AF came tonight. I feel so discouraged. Maybe I'll never get pregnant. Is it possible that I'm doing this wrong??


----------



## BabyNow

rockabye said:


> Good thing I didn't waste another test. AF came tonight. I feel so discouraged. Maybe I'll never get pregnant. Is it possible that I'm doing this wrong??

I am so sorry you that horrible hag showed up:hugs: I know the feeling of dread when AF shows her ugly face and I think it is one of the worst things there is in life when all you really want is a baby. I hope you were able to eat some chocolate and ice cream. I am sure you are not doing anything wrong. Hope that this will be the month you get a BFP :dust:


----------

